# CPT coding mastectomy with V-Y flap closure



## Coder515 (Apr 10, 2014)

Is it acceptable to code a mastectomy, 19303, with V-Y flap closure, 14301?  There are no CCI edits showing that it can't be coded together.  The dictated report clearly shows the MD did a V-Y flap closure totalling 38 cm2.  Thank you.


----------



## april.josey (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, you can bill these together.


----------

